# Problem with Gaggia Classic frother



## ceejay (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I wounder if any one can help with this problem?

My Gaggia Classic has developed a problem with the frother, while it seems to be producing a lot of steam but it only heats the milk but no froth.

Inserting the frothing wand into the milk causes a lot of noise and strong bubbling but very little froth. It will heat the milk in the normal time.

I have removed and thoroughly cleaned every thing connected with the frother.

I can draw a good flow of water thru the wand so it does not appear to be restricted in any way

I have tried another steam thermostat to no avail.

Brewing and coffee extraction is normal.

Nothing has been changed in the way of milk or the process's and the problem suddenly occurred within a couple of days.

Any ideas would appreciated.

Ceejay


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Any chance of a video so we can see what you're doing?


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hey Ceejay, a video would be good ; )


----------



## ceejay (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for your interest in my problem.

Fortunately the problem has been solved and it could not have been more simple, and this is how.

1) Remove the black plastic outer sleeve of the Frothing Wand (some models have a metal outer sleeve). If done correctly, the "sleeve" has been removed, but the inner wand with red or black washer, is still connected to the machine.

2) The part of the sleeve assembly that you have removed is comprised of 2 pieces, the frothing sleeve and the center piece. The center piece can be seen if you look into the top of the wand.

3) Using a pencil (eraser end), or similar shaped object, push down on the center piece until an audible "click" is heard. The "click" means that the centerpiece is back into the proper position. When in the proper position, the center piece visibly sticks out the bottom of the sleeve about ¼-inch. It looks like a bird beak.

4) Now put the sleeve back on the machine and your machine should be ready to froth again.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted.









It was almost time to go for a steam wand mod there! It'll come soon.


----------

